# Endurist mit Freeride Ambitionen



## Marki72 (30. Oktober 2010)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich fahre eigentlich schon lange Mountainbike (ca. 12 Jahre) und relativ viel in den Alpen. Großkotzigerweise behaupte ich mal, dass ich viel Erfahrung im Gelände habe. Bis jetzt hatte ich ein Scott mit 140 mm Federweg. 
Vor kurzem habe ich mir ein Spicy 916 zugelegt, also jetzt 160 mm, fetter Bereifung drauf und bin völlig begeistert von dem Teil. Jetzt habe ich Ambitionen nach noch mehr Federweg!

Seitdem habe ich quasi Blut geleckt und würde gerne nach Bozen, Ritten Trails usw. Dort hätte ich die Möglichkeit, über meinen Bike Händler, noch folgende heiße Teile probezureiten:
Trek Skratch 9
Trek Session 8
Lapierre Froggy 518

Was haltet Ihr von den Bikes und kann man eigentlich mit dem Session evtl. noch ein paar Höhenmeter hochkurbeln oder ist das eine reine Abfahr Maschine?
Freue mich auf Eure Antwort!

Gruß Marki


----------



## hopfer (30. Oktober 2010)

Session kannst m.M.n. vergessen da bergauf nicht mal mehr ein Blumentopf zu gewinnen ist.
Skratch so wie Froggy sind beides sehr gute bikes in diesem Bereich haben aber dennoch unterschiedliche Charaktere welche sich am einfachsten erfahren lassen 
finde das Skratch insgesamt verspielter als das Froggy allerdings ist es auch nicht ganz so laufruhig bei highspeed....
Bergauf fand ich das Froggy aufgrund der gestreckten sitzposition besser zu fahren kommt aber natürlich auch immer aufs cockpit an lässt sich also auch nicht pauschalisieren.

also heißt es Test fahren und herausfinden was einem eher liegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marki72 (30. Oktober 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> Session kannst m.M.n. vergessen da bergauf nicht mal mehr ein Blumentopf zu gewinnen ist.
> Skratch so wie Froggy sind beides sehr gute bikes in diesem Bereich haben aber dennoch unterschiedliche Charaktere welche sich am einfachsten erfahren lassen
> finde das Skratch insgesamt verspielter als das Froggy allerdings ist es auch nicht ganz so laufruhig bei highspeed....
> Bergauf fand ich das Froggy aufgrund der gestreckten sitzposition besser zu fahren kommt aber natürlich auch immer aufs cockpit an lässt sich also auch nicht pauschalisieren.
> ...



Ich tendier auch eher zu Froggy oder Scratch. Möglicherweise geht es mir dann so wie ich das Spicy im Vergleich zum Remedy gefahren bin. Das Spicy hat sich bergauf einfach spritziger angefühlt.
Machen dann beim Session bergab 2 cm mehr Federweg das Kraut noch fett?
Gruß Marki


----------



## hopfer (2. November 2010)

Bergab machen es nicht nur die 2cm sondern eben auch die "Blumentopf" Geo das Kraut fett 

wirst du merken wenn du es fährst;-)


----------

